# Best Shampoo



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

Can I know which one is the best shampoo that I can use one for my dog ?


----------



## bizzy (Apr 4, 2007)

What kind of dog do you have? In general any dog shampoo is fine unless you are looking for somthing to help a specific problem.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a 2 years old German Shepard. He's too hairy and often suffers from a hair fall problem. Which one can be a good shampoo to stop hair fall ?


----------



## bizzy (Apr 4, 2007)

If you mean Hair fall as in chuncks of hair falling out leaving bald spots than he need to see a vet as a shampoo won't do anything for that. If you mean shedding the what will make the bigest difference is blowdrying him with a high velosity dryer. A good bath with a condtioner then a good blow dry will give you the best results. The shampoo its self is not the important part.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

To hair fall I don't think it is due to some infection or disease. Its is a normal thing with long hair dogs.Only a few of them are washed away when I give him a bath. The same thing which happens with human beings too.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

If you are talking about shedding, there is a shampoo made by the Furminator company that is supposed to help with shedding. 

However, a good diet (healthy coat), daily brushing, and a blow out with a dog dryer will get a TON of dead undercoat out. German Shepherds shed like no other, so some shedding is to be expected. 

As for shampoo, I use the Crazy Dog shampoo and LOVE it.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes I meant about shedding. So should I use the shampoo by the furminator company ?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

ScoobyDoo said:


> Yes I meant about shedding. So should I use the shampoo by the furminator company ?


there is no one best shampoo 

I have retrievers who both shed..... and what will help theshedding more than anything will be a good bath or a biweekly bath during those high shed times and a good brushing with an undercoat rake to pull the loose undercoat out.... 
the more you can pull out with a brush/rake the less will come off on the floors, your clothes and the furniture 

however if its terrible a good scrub in the tub will help but hte kind of shampoo won't matter much ......


----------



## bizzy (Apr 4, 2007)

It not really the shampoo(as long as its a dog shampoo) that help with shedding as much as the process of bathing, drying and brushing out does.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah ! I agree that a good shampoo alone can't help to get solution for this problem. Bathing and drying are necessary steps to help prevent shedding. anyways thank you for your kind postings.


----------



## SchnoodleGroomer (Dec 1, 2008)

I really like Best Shot and Tropiclean. Best Shot is pretty good with taking care of shedding issues.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I would just get one of those grooming rakes and a slicker brush the dog out really well and then bathe him with a shampoo and a conditioner to loosen up anymore hair that might be coming out and then brush with the rake and then the slicker again. If it's a shorter coated GSD then you could even use the furminator or really any deshedding tool. I use a furminator on my german shepherds when they have a lot of undercoat but for the most part I just use the rake and then the slicker.


----------

